# how to keep and protect dolf club



## alexandral (Feb 14, 2017)

hi all!
i am newbie here and i want to ask about how to keep golf club best efficiently? i need your advice because i am new at golf. thanks in advance


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2017)

Dunno, but wouldn't it be great if there was something?

Have you got any ideas alexandral?


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Feb 14, 2017)

Clean the grooves on the course, and at the end of the round
Possibly use head covers when transporting the clubs
Wash the grip from time to time in warm soapy water
Thats about it - golf clubs are used for hitting a hard object at more than 80 mph, so they are pretty robust!


----------

